# i must be infected.. mcmuffin's 2 plague marines



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

hi guys. i thought i would take a break from my space wolves for a little while ( i am sick of painting grey) and do up a squad of plague marines. first off, i would like to thank Svartmetal for his tutorial on guts. i enjoyed sculpting the plague marines, and it was quite a green stuff heavy task, although nurgle stuff is relatively easy to do. first off is my plague champ, who i threw together from cannibalised bits from my old SM army.
























i am happy with him, but i need to get some nurgle colours because i have none, but reality is i am not going to get them until mid july, as i just made a rather large purchase of wolves and i am going to be away for 3 weeks. my tip for aspiring nurglites would be to fire on some green stuff and scrape it up with a knife. simple, effective

next is my plague marine, very easy, very fun to make. 
























i am happy with my work, since this is my first green stuff heavy projects. so tell me what you think of it, is it nurgly enough?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

impressive sculpting sir, i am green with envy [excuse the pun]! can't wait to see them painted... :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The title of the thread made me want to do some nurgle boys, and your models make me want to do it even more. I'm looking forward to seeing more of this. 

Great work!


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Good rot  Very Nurglish - wanna see them painted


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They look very impressive, and even moreso with a paintjob. You seem to have mastered the nurgle arts very well.
Yet another who appreciated the genius of Svartmetall


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice, i like the pus bags and the stringy greenstuff, looking foward to seeing how you paint these, +rep
they make pappa nurgle grin in delight:biggrin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah nurgle, why will you always tempt me with dreams of greenstuff?

Lovely job


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I like your work with that greenstuff. It looks groovy. Paint them!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, i dont have the right colours at all, i have no greens and no rotting flesh colours. so expect updates during the 3rd week of july . anyway, i have an update here with my 3rd plague marine. i liked the picture of the plague marine with the belly in the CSM codex, so i did my best to replicate his belly. 







i am happy with the belly, but not delighted with it, i think it could be better.
and the shoulder pad: which was very simple to do( but i am not telling how  )








and a view of the other shoulder, which is a skull glued to a shoulder guard then gooified with green stuff








on the backpack, i glued the skeleton off the nurgle icon onto the back pack and then used green stuff to blend it

and for anyone who is intersted, on the chaos theme, here is my kharn the betrayer, painted with a copper and verdigris style.

















hope all this is to your liking.


----------



## Alvraad (Mar 5, 2008)

Kharn's arm there is amazing. Do you have a painting log for how you did him or the tarnished style? I am actually thinking to try for a rusty corroded style for nurgle.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i dont have a log, but i can tell you how its done, quite simple really. basecoat with thinned mechrite red, then mix dwarf bronze and scab red 1:1 and apply all over. give it a baal red wash. mix up 2:1 blood red and the previous mix and apply to the raised areas. baal red wash. mix up blood red and shining gold 1:1 and highlight. wash of baal red. then for the verdigris, i applied a very watered down hawk turquoise on the areas that you want the verdigris on. then highlight
that with a 1:1 watery mix of bleached bone and hawk turquoise wash with a 1:1 mix of asurmen blue and hawk turquoise. remember to water it down to a wash though!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> i am happy with my work, since this is my first green stuff heavy projects. so tell me what you think of it, is it nurgly enough?


I am impressed with the addition of dribble to the Nurgle head; despite the existing gribbly moulding it does not look overdone.

However, I think the buboes on the shoulder are too big; they look slightly comical to me.

Overall your green-stuff is superb.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

It's always good to see more Nurgle around, and I'll be making more tutorials soon (once my current crazy workload is out of the way...at least sorting out my new house has settled down somewhat) including custom combi-weapons and How To Make A Nurgle Obliterator 

On the Plague Champion, I do think the rounded buboes/pustules on his shoulderpad are a little too big; they also look a little too much like they're sitting on top of the other Nurgly stuff for my tastes, as I always like to make stuff like that look like an integral part of the model rather than something that's obviously been added on top. The way I tend to do things like this is to do the rounded buboes/pustules/whatever first and let them cure hard, then add stuff around them and smooth that down to the surface of the shoulderpad so it makes a continuous transition from green stuff to plastic that should be invisible once painted up. The size thing is more personal taste than anything else, there isn't really a right or wrong with something like that; my own instinct would be to go for something about 1/2 or no more than 2/3 the size of what's on there, but that's up to you.

Try to vary the textures you apply to the GS a little; if you look at what's there at the moment, the weapon, the shoulderpad and the backpack all have the same texture on them. I would suggest trying to vary this a little and also, again, try to blend the stuff you've added into the model a little more. A conversion shouldn't look like a conversion, it should look like what it is with no obvious 'here is the green stuff part' visible in the final painted model.

Pretty much the same points apply to the first Plague Marine, too; on the seond one, it looks to me as though the guts and the bulk of the belly were all done at the same time. If you do the guts first, let them cure and then build up the belly (or armour, or whatever) over it, you can give a better impression of three-dimensionality with the guts obviously emerging from inside the surface of the belly (or armour, etc).

Looking forward to seeing how these guys develop...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, i am planning on adding some more green stuff to blend everything, but i ran out last night  i will be getting some tomorrow. i see what is being said about the pustules, so i will add some green tomorrow evening and try to blend everything more. on the second marine, i ran out of green, so i couldnt blend it in around the gun, but all will be rectified in time ( tomorrow)


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*



mcmuffin said:


> ...I see what is being said about the pustules, so i will add some green tomorrow evening and try to blend everything more.


Never be afraid to just remove stuff and start again - in terms of the finished model, that's often what you end up having to do rather than keep adding stuff trying to correct something until there's almost no visible original model left. It's a good habit to get into, being able to go 'no, this isn't working' and just start again from a clean slate. With the current non-Nurgle improve-my-sculpting stuff I'm working my arse off on at the moment, I've found myself doing that a lot...mind you, I _am_ my own worst critic...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd rep you for Kharn, but I got to spread some around first. Sweet model.


----------

